# Site that doesn't take Motorhomes



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Forgot to mention this earlier but around the middle of September, we picked out a site within walking distance of Ripon centre that looked good for a couple of days away. I rang and they had spaces available but when I said it was for a motorhome, they said sorry we don't take motorhomes. When I asked why, they replied that the place where motorhomes used to pitch was now for static mobile homes and that they do not mix caravans and motorhomes. I assume that they used to have hardstanding but now don't and that someone in a motorhome has messed up their nice grass but it could be something completely different.

Ralph


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Their loss, who are they so we can cross it off the list of places to go?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

So you can cross it off the list, the site in question was

Riverside Meadows Country Caravan Park

http://www.flowerofmay.com/index.php?s=riverside

It also had lots of rules
Strictly No Gazebos 
Strictly No Pup Tents 
Maximum Persons per Pitch = 6 (of any age) 
We do not accept group bookings 
All pitches allocated on arrival 
Unaccompanied All Male/Female Parties not accepted 
Pitches Available from and must be vacated by 12 Noon 
Only one Dog allowed at any period (subject to prior arrangement.)


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

hey don't deserve the business :twisted: 
We're just back from a great weekend meeting up with cousins - them in the caravan, us in the MH, and there were about equal numbers right through the site  It was Maragowan at Killin, Caravan Club site: superb facikities and easy walk into the village, which had a pub/Hotel every 150 yards or so, complete with Sky TV for the fellas to watch the footie/rugby and enough little shops to keep us girls busy - and the Falls of Dochart are truly superb just now :wink: 

When more and more peeps are going over to MHs, how strange to have such rules. Or maybe they're trying to hold back the tide? 8O 

ps Loads of well-behaved dogs on site too (including ours)


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

ralph-dot said:


> Unaccompanied All Male/Female Parties not accepted


[hr:25b341594a]

Unaccompanied by whom or what( parents over 80 if accompanied by their parents or an Hippopotamus?)
Sounds like the sort of place one would expect to hear 'Duelling Banjo's' :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

....'ere.......nothing wrong with dualing banjo's....


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hey Badger just remember the inbreds in the film!
Love the tune tho'

Ah! The six guns, just saw 'em "Not from round these parts are ye'?"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We tried booking a place over the phone a while back and they said no m'h s dur to the fact that motorhomes abused the facilities....

Thanks for tarring everyone with the same brush - I would have thought that a bunch of pikeys with a £400 caravan and a beaten up Transit van were more likely to muck the place up :roll: 

Formby Point in Merseyside


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*J99DUB*



J99Dub said:


> We tried booking a place over the phone a while back and they said no m'h s dur to the fact that motorhomes abused the facilities....
> 
> Thanks for tarring everyone with the same brush - I would have thought that a bunch of pikeys with a £400 caravan and a beaten up Transit van were more likely to muck the place up :roll:
> 
> Formby Point in Merseyside


I do not understand your response to the Post J99Dub, "Formby Point Merseyside" What?

Trev


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: J99DUB*



teemyob said:


> J99Dub said:
> 
> 
> > We tried booking a place over the phone a while back and they said no m'h s dur to the fact that motorhomes abused the facilities....
> ...


Sorry, it was Formby Point campsite in Merseyside that refused us entry however i note that their details now show that mototrhomes are allowed


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

muggers said:


> hey don't deserve the business :twisted:
> We're just back from a great weekend meeting up with cousins - them in the caravan, us in the MH, and there were about equal numbers right through the site  It was Maragowan at Killin, Caravan Club site: superb facikities and easy walk into the village, which had a pub/Hotel every 150 yards or so, complete with Sky TV for the fellas to watch the footie/rugby and enough little shops to keep us girls busy - and the Falls of Dochart are truly superb just now :wink:
> 
> When more and more peeps are going over to MHs, how strange to have such rules. Or maybe they're trying to hold back the tide? 8O
> ...


You had a lucky escape :lol:. Charlie and I were at Clachan the other CC site just up the road on Thursday and Friday. Decided it would be quieter and cheaper than Maragowan. Agree about the Falls of Dochert.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Stayed there some years ago. While we were there a lady fell off her horse and the ambulance came. The ambulance got stuck in the soft/wet grass and made quite a mess.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: J99DUB*



J99Dub said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > J99Dub said:
> ...


Hello J99Dub,

That is what I could not understand, we have stayed there twice this year. Very peacful. They do not allow Commercial vehicles or tents.

Very enjoyable, there is not a lot about. You can walk to train station to visit Liverpool, Southport, even Manchester. No decent pub nearby though there is a great nature preserve and large sandy beach if the weather is good.

Trev.


----------

